# My first attempt



## ramdunning (Mar 22, 2021)

I just purchased the 5x8 AMNPS and used it last night to cold smoke several cheeses with apple pellets. The smoke was white/blue and lasted 3 hours. The AMNPS worked beautifully, as far as I can tell. The cheeses smell wonderful. The odd thing is though they didn't change color, as I've seen in all online videos. My temp stayed around 63 degrees F in the Weber Kettle. There was a constant stream of smoke out the vent. I sealed the Kettle lid with FireBlack tape. Will the smoke hold and flavor the cheese? I've wrapped them in butcher paper and put them in the refrigerator.  Thank you for your help with this newbie. 

The photos are before.  I thought I'd add an after photo tomorrow before I vacuum seal them.  (Yes, I should have shown my Kettle setup.)


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 22, 2021)

Should be fine. I smoked some Gouda last night with the tube using apple. 4 hours is about right for us.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 22, 2021)

Yep, 4 hours here using apple pellets as well! It will be good! Sometimes my cheese doesn't take on much color either, but still tastes amazing!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 22, 2021)

It will be good. The hard part is yet to come, waiting for it to age a little.


----------



## tropics (Mar 23, 2021)

Give it 2 or 3 weeks it will get darker
Richie


----------



## ramdunning (Mar 23, 2021)

Thank you all!


----------



## Domie (Mar 25, 2021)

Folks ask me " how do you smoke 7 different kinds of cheese at once?"





It's called strategic placement!... 42 lbs....


----------



## ramdunning (Mar 29, 2021)

Much better color 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 491078

	

		
			
		

		
	
after being wrapped 3 days in the refrigerator.  Family was much happier after it was vacuum sealed as well...  Taste test to commence this weekend.


----------



## BucketBack (Apr 23, 2021)

I like to age my smoked cheese for a few weeks.   I think it tastes better.

In the past I’ve had people basically call me an idiot for aging it.     I was just curious what you guys think ?    I can for sure tell the difference.

You guys have the best set ups I’ve ever seen.   I can tell I’ll learn a lot here.


----------



## Domie (Apr 24, 2021)

I have found that letting the entire load "breathe" in the smoker, after the smoking period is over, for another 12 hrs... has amazing results.  Doesn't get dry and continues to absorb the smoker atmosphere.


----------



## Recons_Hide (Aug 23, 2021)

Domie said:


> Folks ask me " how do you smoke 7 different kinds of cheese at once?"
> View attachment 490525
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Recons_Hide (Aug 23, 2021)

Or on a Shirley


----------

